# New 55g cichlid setup



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Well here are some pics of my little guys and setup so far.

Its a 55g with a 4ft Glo dual t5 light, 60pds aragonite sand, 60 pds of tufa(getting more soon) for now a ac110>>>getting a canister to add to filtration this weekend.

I need to learn how to take pics of these little guys...they are quick!

So far I have:
3-red top zebras
2-Yellow labs
1-Electric blue Johanni


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great so far! i love that white sand...should have done it in my tank! oh well, next time!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

that looks cool! i love the tufa rock...whered you get it from?


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Bubbagump_59 off the forum here has lots of tufa at a good price. Well worth the drive!

Thanks guys for the comments!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...7/fs-tufa-rock-new-shipment-1600pounds-12038/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice startup. I like the placement of the tufa rocks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Look great. Nice looking tufa as well.


----------

